# Exception in module rtl70.bpl at 0001823A



## sonadam (Jun 30, 2005)

Hello,
In Windows 7 Home Premium, I am getting the following error message:

Exception EOSError in module rtl70.bpl at 0001823A System Error Code 8
Not enough storage is available to process this command

Could somebody please help?

Thanks, Adam


----------



## DaBeers (Oct 31, 2008)

First, are you sure your in the right forum? This is for people who write software.

Second, when you restate your idea in the proper forum, please include what your were doing when the error occured.

Thanks, I really do want to help.


----------



## sonadam (Jun 30, 2005)

I was transferred to this forum by one of the Senior member from the general forum where I originally posted.
As an answer to your question, I was trying to open another program . However, it has nothing to do with anyone particular software because I try to open different programs at different time. The error may occur when i have only 3 item open or when I already opened , say 5 programs. There is no pattern is all I am saying.
Thanks,
Adam


----------

